# Like E series? I do! WARNING: HUGE PICTURE!



## kenster (Nov 29, 2006)

I`m sure I missed a few in the round up but here is most of my E series flashlights. 
Posted the big picture since that is the only way to see them all. 
Also built the Cherry Wood table they are displayed on. I like playing with wood for a hobby too! 

Ken

*** I resized the picture at Photobucket to 800 x 600 size. Still shows huge to me though.:shrug: 
I`ll try to do a link for the larger size if I can figure out how and after I upload the picture in the large size again. I`m on dialup! 
You can see the lights much better in the jumbo size.


----------



## jch79 (Nov 29, 2006)

Good grief. That's impressive. From my count, it'd take 49 batteries to make those things all light up at the same time! (Unless you use 17670's instead of 2x123!).
Nice Kenster...nice.
john


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nice the table as well!!! my father loves to work with wood it is his passion!!!! He would have loved your table!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 29, 2006)

wow


----------



## ibcj (Nov 29, 2006)

You, my friend, are a MADMAN ! :huh: :rock: 


That table looks great, and the flashlights aren't too bad either. :goodjob:


----------



## kenster (Nov 29, 2006)

nystrpr said:


> You, my friend, are a MADMAN ! :huh: :rock:
> 
> 
> That table looks great, and the flashlights aren't too bad either. :goodjob:


 
Well, thank you Chris. That would be for the MADMAN comment of course because as I have told you I am a NUTCASE! :laughing:


----------



## jtice (Nov 29, 2006)

nice collection there !
your will probably have to resize that photo though, I believe 800 is as large as you are allowed to post.

I have always loved the e series lights also, love making all the different combinations.
And now with the E2C and C2M adapters, the possibilities are endless !!!!










~John


----------



## kenster (Nov 29, 2006)

Howdy jtice,

I didn`t think about there being a limit on the photo. I`ll resize if I needed. 

I like everything in your pictures. 
The E series makes for great lego lights. 
I have more battery tubes, tailcaps, bezels, Aleph LE`s and LE kits to make more LE`s to play with but I believe that is all the E series heads I have. 
My lights always seem to change configuration. I`m sure they will change again by tomorrow. 

Ken


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey kenster ... nice table there !!!

As for space ... you could have used the second dimension available in a pic to display even more lights ... 

bk


----------



## vizlor (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice collection!

I can host the huge picture on my server if you want to link to it!


----------



## jayflash (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you, kenster & jtice, for providing such a valuable service. When da Wife gets in a mood about my more casual interest in flashlights, I'll just whip out your superb photos as a counterpoint.

Man! If those light appreciate in value, you won't have to worry about retirement.


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 1, 2006)

meep... i want big picture...


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 1, 2006)

kenster said:


> *** I resized the picture at Photobucket to 800 x 600 size. Still shows huge to me though.:shrug:
> I`ll try to do a link for the larger size if I can figure out how and after I upload the picture in the large size again. I`m on dialup!
> You can see the lights much better in the jumbo size.



People still use dial-up?!?!? I had a cable modem for a while but that was only marginally better than dial-up. Once I went to Fiber Optic service, no looking back. 

Get a better service provider and save the hassle


----------



## starfiretoo (Dec 27, 2006)

That's a Texas sized collection!


----------



## DCarlton (Dec 30, 2006)

Very very nice Ken, E series bodies make the perfect size light IMO. Thats a great table to show them off on too, georgeous colour. 

Have you ever made speaker cabs? 

Regards Dan


----------



## CM (Dec 30, 2006)

I gotta save this to my hard drive. Next time my wife says I'm crazy with my flashaholicism, I'll just pull this picture right up. 

Thanks kenster :devil:


----------



## :)> (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a feeling that that picture only contains his "E" series lights. I agree about showing the wife! I will be showing her tonight and that should at least make her believe that there really are more people on the planet like me. She doesn't believe it yet!

-Goatee


----------



## kenster (Dec 30, 2006)

Yup, just my Eseries light collection but it has grown a little since the pic.


You guys could show these pics to your wives with my Titanium lights to prove there is a nutcase flashlight collector crazier than you.:nana: The pics are old so my Ti collection has grown quite a bit too. Two different pics. One is just Titanium E series for those E series fans.:rock: Both are on page 5 post #135 and post #143. Hehe!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/118812
Ken


----------

